# Recent AW T-Jet Com BRUSHES-Changed !



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed, that Auto World has changed/re-designed the Com Brushes on their most recent Ultra-G Thunderjets ?
ie- The Brushes now have two flat sides on them- fore and aft ! 
Is this just a cost cutting measure, or is there some performance advantage to this change ?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Has anyone else noticed, that Auto World has changed/re-designed the Com Brushes on their most recent Ultra-G Thunderjets ?
> ie- The Brushes now have two flat sides on them- fore and aft !
> Is this just a cost cutting measure, or is there some performance advantage to this change ?


I don't know about the brushes, but I mentioned in another thread that the comm springs (in some of the more recent cars) are larger than (and sometimes unusable) in earlier cars.

Joe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well Joe, in this case- that's apples and oranges....as T-Jets don't use Coil brush springs, they use leaf springs. And I'm pretty sure the T-Jet brushes will swap to any T-Jet, they just have less material on them....which I didn't notice until I pulled the motor apart for a look see/tune.
PS- I'd take a pic of the new brushes, but I'm too lazy, and now have the chassis back together.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have just disassembled a red chassis and the brushes are identical to all the brushes that Auto World and before that Johnny Lightning/Polar Lights used in these _FAUX_ tuff ones chassis. they are designed like the brushes that were in the Aurora AFX chassis with a bevel cut into the bottom to keep them from spinning and a bevel cut off of the front and the back so that as the brush got worn and the spring tension diminished, the footprint of the brush on the commutator got bigger until the sweet spot of footprint and spring tension was acquired and the car ran at it's optimum potential.
the Aurora AFX brushes were silver content ( simply called silver brushes at the time ) and the current Auto World & Johnnie Lightning/Polar Lights brushes are carbon copper. the design is nearly identical, the materials are different.
in summary, there is no difference in the brushes that are in the chassis of this release than previous releases.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well Al, then you DON'T have the Brushes that I Got ! And I Know my Brushes, and THESE are like nothing BEFORE ! Sure, it's got the beVel cut, and sure it's got the dome, - BUT, it's all not entirely Round- it's got two Distinct Flat sides ! And as it's located in the beVel Notch, the flat sides (that do NOT contact the round holes in the chassis comm pit) sit Fore and Aft.
Somebody else gotta have these Brushes too ?! I'm not sure what series this car is, but it was the RED '68 Camaro with the white roof and white flames on the nose.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, here's SOME PIX ! Sorry I didn't light these better, but I THINK you can see what I'm talking about ?!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sooo, what's your point. There are not going to run any different and if they do just put other brushes in. I'm just saying.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

There is No point, except to ask if anyone ELSE has noticed THESE ! And I was asking the Guru's if they thought they had a performance advantage(cooler running?), or were just a cost cutting factor.
Also of note, in reply to alpink... I notice that the wear faces on ALL my AW Brushes is a bright silver , indicating NOT Carbon/Copper, but High Silver Content brushes.
anyway, I just took a couple more pix showing the flat sides of the brushes...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I see Ralph. Square pegs in round holes....nice! A weight saving measure no doubt...speed brushes.

Playdoh axles, Easter Egg bores, Hypno Wheel gears, Flintstone wheels, Rice-a-roni guide pins, clubfoot pick-up shoe hooks, army sirplus tires ...all they need now is a paperclip for a gear plate clamp and a band-aide for a tire patch.

I'm flashing on Popeye's wheezing jalopy in the big race with Bluto. If memory serves, Porky drove also drove one when he had a date with Petunia.

Naw Ralph, ill fitting brushes; whether it's the guide or the brush itself, are always a liability in electric motors.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks to me like they are trying replicate the AFX brushes, The notch in the bottom stopped the rotation of the brushes. (factory fix for the scratch used by racers in the bottom of the original style tjet brushes), the tapered top was to reduce the contact patch on the armature, and reducing the drag created by the full circle brushes. 
Just my .02 
CJ


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Ralph
These are original AFX brushes . Cj is right , the slots were cut for
anti-rotation and the sides were tapered for less contact on the arm
hence less drag. This is nothing new, was being done to T-jet
brushes long before AFX ever came out. Just file them into that shape.
Whether it makes them run cooler or faster is debatable.

















Kevin


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Ralph, I have lots of these cars and haven't see these yet, wondering if there was an error in manufacturing process and were just let go on to the assembly floor. Just my guess though.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ralphie boy's pictures surely show exactly what he is saying. there are flats on the rounds and that is very different from any I have seen. perhaps it is a money saving feature or a weight saving feature or an error that only got into a limited run.
I will be curious to see how many more folk have found these flat front/back brushes in Auto World cars.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you al, now you SEE what I was talking about  And these are like nothing I've ever seen before. 
And to you other guys, I know what original A/FX brushes looked like, as I was modding my FIRST A/FX chassis back in 1971 ! I started this thread because THESE Brushes are DIFFERENT.... study the pix....they were molded with two flat SIDES on each brush- and that has nothing to do with the Bottom V bevel, or the Top Dome(which I always thought looked like a High Comp piston in a 1:1 car)


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Excuse me!!


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

yes i see the sides of the brush i be leave it is do because the stick in the bore i have built a couple of hundred of jl/aw and at times they stick and i have sanded or just replace them 
i have run wizard and stock brushes and it all depends what the motor likes 
same with magnets i have used the 1st jls to dash,afx just depends on what the car is looking for 
i also believe the newer cars are way better the seem to have flatter chassis motors are strong
i do take out and cut magnet holder off so bodys car be lowered 
i have build and sold a lot of cars jl/aw and now have started on the 18 tooth cars about 20 so far and they will run with the old 15 tooth cars and drive easier
sorry just started rambling 
Kevin:thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi Ralph,

I've have some of those brushes too. Don't know why the change. could be any number of reasons. I do know those cars perform better than earlier releases. It started with Release 7 Thunderjets.

Randy.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Ahah !*

Thanks Randy, for replying to let everyone know, that I'm NOT the only one in the world to have those Brushes :thumbsup:
Also, that AW T-jet I have with those, happens to be one of my Fastest STOCK T-Jets as well...but it's also one of my noisiest ones, and still has tons of Slop in every axle hole, as well as Arm shaft holes  and Everyone knows, a Tight Hole is better than a lose one 



A/FX Nut said:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> I've have some of those brushes too. Don't know why the change. could be any number of reasons. I do know those cars perform better than earlier releases. It started with Release 7 Thunderjets.
> 
> Randy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

mahorsc said:


> ......
> 
> i also believe the newer cars are way better the seem to have flatter chassis motors are strong.....
> 
> ...


This all good news!


----------

